# Shop Update



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Numerous Projects *

I've been trying to knock out some projects on my list but it seems the list gets pushed aside for other projects. I was able to build my mom a lazy Susan for her distressed inks she uses scrap booking. Her project was suppose to be a one weekend build, with work and other things getting in the way it turned out being a 3 weekend project.










My wife decided she wanted a jewelry cabinet mirror for our anniversary coming up in March so I made a stop by the lumber yard for some black walnut - 10 BF, hope its enough!










In the middle of designing and planning for the jewelry cabinet my buddy wanted a miter station for his new miter saw he bought. We used the Kreg jig to assemble it. After a weekend building his station I think he might have found himself a new hobby  I need to make myself a miter station, nope, i keep on helping other, why do we always do that?? lol










My wife is addicted to making stuff off of Pinterest, we sure love making stuff in this house hold!! lol I cut out all the letters & number along with the ceder frame.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Numerous Projects *
> 
> I've been trying to knock out some projects on my list but it seems the list gets pushed aside for other projects. I was able to build my mom a lazy Susan for her distressed inks she uses scrap booking. Her project was suppose to be a one weekend build, with work and other things getting in the way it turned out being a 3 weekend project.
> 
> ...


Lance,

Any chance you could swing by my place & help me get my basement shop set up? I'll provide *FREE BEER* or any other reasonable inducements!!! Lol.

How does it go…Do un to others..NO, that's not it. Do un *FOR* others! Yea, that's it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Numerous Projects *
> 
> I've been trying to knock out some projects on my list but it seems the list gets pushed aside for other projects. I was able to build my mom a lazy Susan for her distressed inks she uses scrap booking. Her project was suppose to be a one weekend build, with work and other things getting in the way it turned out being a 3 weekend project.
> 
> ...


that lettering is outstanding….. how'd ya do it?? thnx


----------



## jaxonquad (Apr 20, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Numerous Projects *
> 
> I've been trying to knock out some projects on my list but it seems the list gets pushed aside for other projects. I was able to build my mom a lazy Susan for her distressed inks she uses scrap booking. Her project was suppose to be a one weekend build, with work and other things getting in the way it turned out being a 3 weekend project.
> 
> ...


Our wives have pinterest….we have lj's


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Flip Cart, Drum Sander Drawers, Texas Cornhole boards and a shop Heater *

I've been extremely busy lately building projects simultaneously which has been a slooooow and longgg process, also while filming my No Comment Flip Cart Video. Lets just say I'll stick to my day job, I've got so much more respect for Marc, Steve and Paul who all make videos on a regular basis. I think Paul is a computer programmer during the day, so I've got even more respect for him!

Here's an update video what I've been working on the last 5 weeks.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Cart, Drum Sander Drawers, Texas Cornhole boards and a shop Heater *
> 
> I've been extremely busy lately building projects simultaneously which has been a slooooow and longgg process, also while filming my No Comment Flip Cart Video. Lets just say I'll stick to my day job, I've got so much more respect for Marc, Steve and Paul who all make videos on a regular basis. I think Paul is a computer programmer during the day, so I've got even more respect for him!
> 
> Here's an update video what I've been working on the last 5 weeks.


hook'em horns! all my money goes to UT for my boy, a 2nd year EE/CS double major. his mother wanted gig'em but the EE dept at UT is ranked 10th IIRC, plus a little scholarship money and Austin here we come. if I had to guess, you are working for a pipeline company, or at least oil/gas, petroleum engineer maybe, or geology? all of those related oil patch careers are excellent opportunities these days. should last a young man till retirement. Thanks for the general finishes cat lacquer tip. I may not be too late. love your jet sander. maybe my son will buy me one someday (haha).


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Cart, Drum Sander Drawers, Texas Cornhole boards and a shop Heater *
> 
> I've been extremely busy lately building projects simultaneously which has been a slooooow and longgg process, also while filming my No Comment Flip Cart Video. Lets just say I'll stick to my day job, I've got so much more respect for Marc, Steve and Paul who all make videos on a regular basis. I think Paul is a computer programmer during the day, so I've got even more respect for him!
> 
> Here's an update video what I've been working on the last 5 weeks.


David, how'd you guess I was in the oil industry, I actually work for a service company selling tools. Been in OKC for 3 years now and my wife and I love it, I miss Austin and the UT games thought! That would be one hell of a gift from your son, not a bad way to pay you back for college.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Cart, Drum Sander Drawers, Texas Cornhole boards and a shop Heater *
> 
> I've been extremely busy lately building projects simultaneously which has been a slooooow and longgg process, also while filming my No Comment Flip Cart Video. Lets just say I'll stick to my day job, I've got so much more respect for Marc, Steve and Paul who all make videos on a regular basis. I think Paul is a computer programmer during the day, so I've got even more respect for him!
> 
> Here's an update video what I've been working on the last 5 weeks.


luck guess (haha). your right, a sander from my son would be a nice "installment". really though, i'm so proud of him and wouldn't have it any other way. OKC is a nice place. I've spent a lot of time in OK driving the Indian Nations Turnpike, so it's OK by me!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Cart, Drum Sander Drawers, Texas Cornhole boards and a shop Heater *
> 
> I've been extremely busy lately building projects simultaneously which has been a slooooow and longgg process, also while filming my No Comment Flip Cart Video. Lets just say I'll stick to my day job, I've got so much more respect for Marc, Steve and Paul who all make videos on a regular basis. I think Paul is a computer programmer during the day, so I've got even more respect for him!
> 
> Here's an update video what I've been working on the last 5 weeks.


I always enjoy your posts and videos, Lance. Beautiful work on the cornhole game as well. I'm just trying to figure out how you can keep a shop so clean. We have very similar machines now - though you've one upped me with that Laguna. I'm lusting after that one.  Still, there's just no way I can keep my space that tidy.

Have yourself a few kids - then your shop just might turn into a "garage" again. LOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Cart, Drum Sander Drawers, Texas Cornhole boards and a shop Heater *
> 
> I've been extremely busy lately building projects simultaneously which has been a slooooow and longgg process, also while filming my No Comment Flip Cart Video. Lets just say I'll stick to my day job, I've got so much more respect for Marc, Steve and Paul who all make videos on a regular basis. I think Paul is a computer programmer during the day, so I've got even more respect for him!
> 
> Here's an update video what I've been working on the last 5 weeks.


Gr8 video Lance. Sound could be just a bit better. Might be my puter.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Festool Domino XL, William Ng Cross Cut Sled & Bedroom Set*

Enough is ENOUGH, time to get back in the shop!

I'm in the planning stages of my next couple projects, living room side tables, and my bedroom set.

WATCH in 1080P !!!






Check out my YouTube channel!

http://www.youtube.com/user/LanceHolly32511?feature=mhee


----------



## jussi (Apr 14, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino XL, William Ng Cross Cut Sled & Bedroom Set*
> 
> Enough is ENOUGH, time to get back in the shop!
> 
> ...


Looking good Lance. I'd love to see the William Ng sled once you get it done. It's definitely one my wish list.

Looks like you've drank the green cool aid. Careful it's a very slippery slope. I started with just a sander and now my shop is filled with them. Haven't gotten the XL yet but would love to hear your opinions on it.

Great vids. Keep them coming.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino XL, William Ng Cross Cut Sled & Bedroom Set*
> 
> Enough is ENOUGH, time to get back in the shop!
> 
> ...


thats awesome dude. I recently purchased the festool track saw and should be getting my dust extractor any day now. looks like you are a step ahead of me with the dominoe and the boom arm.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino XL, William Ng Cross Cut Sled & Bedroom Set*
> 
> Enough is ENOUGH, time to get back in the shop!
> 
> ...


Looks like your coming along. I made this crosscut sled awhile ago and it's very handy, I'm sure you'll love it!

Crosscut sled http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79509


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Living Room Side Tables / WWII*

Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming! 

Below is a quick update where i'm currently at in the project and how I've used my Festool Domino XL to build the side tables. At the end, I briefly talk about my new TS blade - the WWII. WOW…........... I'm SOOOO disappointed!!!! It lead me to believe there was something wrong with my TS alignment, however I've tripled checked the miter to balde to fence and everything is just fine. The first one I sent back, thinking it was dinged or bent, however the 2nd one had the same issue, so I checked my TS alignment again and again, everything is still square. Finally, I put my SawStop blade back on to see the quality of cut, the same poor cut kept happening, then I installed the Freud Fusion Thin Kerf…. BAMMMM! That's what i'm talking about, clean cut, better then an nice hand plane! Moral of the story, I'M NOT IMPRESSED BY THE WWII, my money will be going to frueds bank account!!

The only reason i'm in the market for a new blade was due the fact the SawStop's riving knife is .090 and the Frued Fusion is .091 and SawStop recommends the blade kerf to be bigger than .093 and I agree with them, when cutting hard woods I can feel the friction between the stock on riving knife .

Hope you enjoy this quick video.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Tables / WWII*
> 
> Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming!
> 
> ...


Cool Tables !


----------



## tturner (Nov 5, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Tables / WWII*
> 
> Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming!
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with the woodworker 2 blades. You won't regret going to the Freud blades. Not only the cut is better but there is significantly less noise. After all I heard about the Woodworker blades I was really disappointed with them. To me the Freud can't be beat. Good luck!

Todd


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Tables / WWII*
> 
> Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming!
> 
> ...


I have a WWII 30T which I do like.

The old Freud LU86 40 tooth combo blade is my fave. Don't think they make then much anymore. Got one on close out on Amazon. Maybe knottscott will chime in…he knows his blades.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Tables / WWII*
> 
> Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming!
> 
> ...


OH…..I found it!!
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-LU86R010-10-Inch-General-PermaShield/dp/B00020JOBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369102851&sr=8-1&keywords=freud+lu86


----------



## ichbinpete (Jan 12, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Tables / WWII*
> 
> Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming!
> 
> ...


Hey man nice post. You ok up there with the weather?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Tables / WWII*
> 
> Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern, we live in Edmond, so we're fine, Sunday night was a close one!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Tables / WWII*
> 
> Currently I've been working on my wife's side tables for the living for over 2 months now, things have popped up and i've been traveling for work as of late, so it's been a slow process and now the HEATS coming!
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of Freud blades. Good quality and affordable


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Living Room Side Table - Part 2*

A quick update.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Table - Part 2*
> 
> A quick update.


Mother Nature is purely, "Beauty & the Beast"... Glad all's well in yer neck o the woods. Nice lookin tables comin along also


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Living Room Side Table - Part 2*
> 
> A quick update.


Great update Lance… Glad you and your family are OK. I havent been on line much as I had some major consrtuction going on at my house…. Were almost there and and then its back to woodworking LOL 
I have thought about buying a sharpner as I hate using my stones it takes way to long.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*

It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.

VIDEO

Hope you ENJOY!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!

Lance


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Lance -

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too.

Great shop video tour.

When are you going to post that sewing cabinet you built. When you do, be sure to tell us where you got the hardware for the sewing machine elevator. Cool project. Easy DT3.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Tyvekboy,

At the end of the this video I posted some video of the Sewing Cabinet, it's not finished yet, but my wife has been using it for the last 8 months! Once we paint it and it's completely finished, I'll do a video just on the sewing cabinet.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Lance-
Top notch shop.Your projects are great.Your wife must love the sewing cabinet.Thx for posting.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Wow Lance! You've come a long way. Shop is lookin way good. Full of nice equipment, and a gr8 dust collection system. I really like that desk/cabinet. The chest at the foot of the bed is really nice as well. Merry Christmas to you and yours. Have a safe holiday season.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Lance thanks for sharing the tour of your shop. It has come along way. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Roger - Thanks, the wife love both pieces, and she really like the Sewing table. Merry Christmas to you as well, hope you have an awesome 2015!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Great video, wonderful shop layout


----------



## Craftalee (May 28, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Lance, enjoyed the video. I'm right there with Tyvekboy, the little bit on the sewing center was like a tease! My wife saw it and really it. We haven't seen any lifts like that.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Craftalee, I've gotten air of interest on the sewing cabinet, so I'll be doing a video in a couple weeks of a more in depth look at how I built the unit. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Stoli (Mar 7, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link or the exact name of the storage bins at 12:00?

Never mind-found the link on your youtube reply

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LDHF2W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Stoli -

Here you go….

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LDHF2W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Stoli (Mar 7, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


That link was for the 2×3 1/4×3 containers. I assume the other ones are the 2 3/4×5x3?
http://www.amazon.com/Akro-Mils-30102-4-Inch-5-Inch-24-Case/dp/B0020A18AY/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Yeah, those are the 2 I used.


----------



## DougN (Dec 14, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Workshop looks great Lance! You have been really busy!


----------



## Shelbdog (Dec 21, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


Lance, I really like your cabinet set-up on your back wall. I'm looking to do something just like that. How did make your counter tops? Two piece of 3/4" ply trimmed with walnut? How did you attach it too the cabinets? What are you using for cabinet feet/levelers?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *A YEAR later - Shop & House Furniture*
> 
> It's been over a year since I've posted a video of my shop, so I thought I'd show you how much the shop has changed in a year. Stay for the end where I show some of the furniture I've build over the last year.
> 
> ...


I used two pieces of MFD and trimmed it with walnut. Cabinets nor the top is attached yet, have to spray a topcoat on it one of these days before I attached everything. The legs are plastic IKEA cabinet kitchen legs, work really well and there cheap.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*DIY Boom Arm - Vacu Press & Split Top Roubo*

Here's an update what's been going on in the shop the last 6 months.

I've moved some tools around, made a DIY Boom Arm off the wall that got my vacuum hose off the ground.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *DIY Boom Arm - Vacu Press & Split Top Roubo*
> 
> Here's an update what's been going on in the shop the last 6 months.
> 
> I've moved some tools around, made a DIY Boom Arm off the wall that got my vacuum hose off the ground.


Thnx for the tour. Lotsa nice additions. Congrats on your new daughter. Work/Play safe


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *DIY Boom Arm - Vacu Press & Split Top Roubo*
> 
> Here's an update what's been going on in the shop the last 6 months.
> 
> I've moved some tools around, made a DIY Boom Arm off the wall that got my vacuum hose off the ground.


Nice to see o you again bud, liked the video. Come to Southern California help me organize mine ,
Smile…..Happy New yr to you and your family.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DIY Boom Arm - Vacu Press & Split Top Roubo*
> 
> Here's an update what's been going on in the shop the last 6 months.
> 
> I've moved some tools around, made a DIY Boom Arm off the wall that got my vacuum hose off the ground.


Ken - I'm almost done with mine, running out of space in my shop. I have a MFT cart to make and to finish out my Roubo then, who knows what I'll do after than…....maybe build some more furniture for the house.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *DIY Boom Arm - Vacu Press & Split Top Roubo*
> 
> Here's an update what's been going on in the shop the last 6 months.
> 
> I've moved some tools around, made a DIY Boom Arm off the wall that got my vacuum hose off the ground.


Thanks Roger


----------

